
What You Can Learn From ido.el (Emacs vs. TextMate) [video] - d0mine
http://www.vimeo.com/1013263
======
ken
I was a little disappointed he never touched on the best use of fuzzy
matching: function names. Lisp would probably look like APL or Perl if we
actually had to type "with-open-file" instead of just "w o f TAB RET".

~~~
kylec
Interesting. I suppose we can, in part, blame Arc's brevity on the fact that
Paul Graham uses vi:

<http://paulgraham.com/pfaq.html>

------
wastedbrains
This just makes me feel like I really need to work on becoming a more advanced
user of emacs. I don't utilize the built in power of emacs nearly enough.

~~~
yummyfajitas
I tried ido a few times, but never really liked it. I felt like it was jumping
ahead of me, often in directions I didn't want to go.

I like Icicles much better. It offers lots of features like ido, but I
actually need to press a key before they happen.

<http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/Icicles>

~~~
d0mine
_ido_ has advantage that it is included in Emacs22 (no third-party packages
required)

------
ahold
Ah, Stuart showed us his typing abilities

